# Walmart Greeter



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Charlie, a new retiree greeter at Walmart, just couldn't seem to get
to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, sometimes 15 minutes late.
But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean shaven, sharp minded
and a real credit to the company and obviously demonstrating their
"Senior-Friendly" policies.

One day the boss was in a real quandary about how to deal with it. 
Finally, he called him into the office for a talk. "Charley, I have to tell
you, I like your work ethic, you do a bang on job, but your being late 
so often is quite bothersome."

"Yes, I know boss, and I am working on it."

"Well good, you are a team player. That's what I like to hear. It's odd
though, your coming in late. You are retired from the Armed Forces.
What did they say if you came in late there?"

"They said, 'Good morning, General. Tea or coffee this morning, Sir?'"


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty funny, Nick. Of course, when you're retired, you never have to worry about small details like this.

John


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Both funny and sad, unfortunately.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Pretty funny, Nick. Of course, when you're retired, you never have to worry about
> small details like this.
> 
> John


So you say, John. I just had my uppers (teeth) surgically extracted yesterday and
I still have to make my own coffee, fetch my own slippers and wipe my own butt.

Mebbe I should just get another wife! :lol:

:nono2:


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I was hoping the punchline would be Charlie saying - Screw you !, I'm just a Walmart greeter ! Get off my back you young punk ! I'll come in a whenever I feel like it !


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's my joke. -- if you don't like the punch line, post your own damn joke, you young whippersnapper! :ramblinon


----------

